# Rattling noise when driving



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Guys i got a tricky one for you. I have an 02 maxima which is experiencing this rattling noise when i drive like rocks moving around in a tin can. It doesn't seem to be affecting my performance as it rides great. This noise happens only when driving. I have put the car in park then reved it to try and reenact that same noise, but it doesn't make that noise at all when in park(tricky lil bastard). I thought it may have been my exhaust banging around the body but nothing feels that lose or close to be banging anything(all looks snug). I was wondering if any one has experienced this or might have a clue as to what it may be?

Thanks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Where's the noise coming from? Front? Back? Which side?


----------



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the frustrating part it's hard to tell since i'm in the drivers seat and it sounds liek it's everywhere. Thats why i tried parking the car and reving the engine while outside to pin point the exact spot, but it won't make that noise while parked. I recently installed my injen intake and was poking around the exhaust to see if anything was loose and i did manage to shake the piping around a bit to see if i heard anything. Whats odd is i haven't heard the noise much lately ever sine then. I still have a feeling it'll come around. So i guess what we have is that it only occures when driving, and when i mean driving is when i'm pressing the accelerator and gets louder when about to shift gears then stops momentarly until i'm picking up speed again for the next gear. I don't believe its the tranny since the shifting is smooth, and don't feel anything awkward during any shifting from gear to gear(automatic). Sorry for the confusion:/.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe loose splashguards? What kind of CAI did you install? I had put a Place Racing intake on my 99 (You have to cut a big 3-4 inch hole beside the battery) and the cone filter came off and was knocking around behind the fog light.


----------

